# Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories 13-11: Illusions Voting



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

​

This concludes Heresy-Online's Expeditious Stories Challenge 13-11! 

Congratulations to all of you who participated in this month's competition and making it a success! Thank you all as well, for helping to add colour to the already exceptional fanfic forum here on Heresy. Hopefully in the following months, we can continue to build up interest and maybe bring some more fresh blood to HO's fanfic forums.

Voting works as such:
Each reader (not just writers) can cast three votes, ranking them 1st, 2nd, and 3rd. Feel free to share your thoughts, comments, or brief reviews on the stories as well, since each of the writers worked hard to get their entries up.

Scoring works like this:
1st place: 3 pts
2nd place: 2 pts
3rd place: 1 pt

*When you vote, ensure that you vote in the following format:*
1st Place: Author, Name of Story, 3 pts
and so on.

Unfortunately, to prevent any possible dramas, you cannot vote for your own story. As there are fewer than 4 entries the requirement to cast all three votes does not apply this month.

Additionally, if you wrote a story, you must vote! As the competition grows, I think it is necessary to point this out. If you enter but do not vote, any votes for your story(ies) will not be counted.

By the end of the voting period, all votes will be tallied and a winner declared.

Once this winner is declared, the winning story will be placed into the Winning HOES thread which has been stickied in this forum. The winning writer will be awarded the Lexicanum's Crest (seen above!) forum award for fiction excellence during the quarterly Awards.

Just to emphasize again, _you do not need to have written a story to cast your votes!_ The more people that cast their votes, the better!

The deadline for voting will be *midnight* *GMT 11 January 2014*. At that time this thread will be completed, and the winner declared.

Due to the change in the reputation system, the rewards for entering/winning have also changed:
Participation - 1 reputation point
3rd Place - 2 reputation points
2nd Place - 3 reputation points
1st Place - 4 reputation points

Here are the entries from HOES 13-11:

*Table of Contents*

Firemahlazer - The Craven Beast

Xabre - A Night Unseen​


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

1st place: Xabre, A Night Unseen, 3 pts
2nd place: Firemahlazer, The Craven Beast, 2 pts


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Since I can't vote for my own, I believe that means I vote for Firemahlazer!


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

Xabre, A Night Unseen, 3pts :grin:.


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

1st place: Firemahlazer, The Craven Beast, 3pts
2nd place: Xabre, A Night Unseen, 2pts

Both are great, by far better than anything I scratch down.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, a dead heat this month, at 8 points each.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

How's that work? Battle to the death? Dueling trouts at dawn?


----------



## Myen'Tal (Sep 4, 2009)

*Throws Trout back into the river* Well, I suppose we both win this round :grin:.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Firemahlazer said:


> I suppose we both win this round :grin:.


Indeed.


----------

